# I don 't understand?????



## shagnut (Feb 4, 2013)

Thru Wyndham I have reserved a week at Worldmark Estees Park.  They charged me 180K points but when I checked on Wynds website the most points for a week was 164K  I called and the rep agreed with me and went to her supervisor to get it corrected. She said that's what Worldmark charges them & there was nothing they can do to fix it, that it was correct???  How can they charge me more than the site says. They sent me a survey on the phone call & I said just that, how can you charge me more than you have listed. I haven't heard anything. It left me with a lousy 14K points that I don't think is worth anything.  

Am I correct or do I need more educating??? 

shaggy


----------



## ronparise (Feb 4, 2013)

this is an associate resort:

pg 209 of the directory says "points values are subject to change"....

They changed


----------



## CO skier (Feb 4, 2013)

shagnut said:


> It left me with a lousy 14K points that I don't think is worth anything.



If you make a reservation within the Express Reservation window (less than 90 days to arrival), you can borrow points from your next Use Year at no charge.  If you wait until 45 days before arrival, you may find a discount that will stretch those 14K points even further.  Those 14K points, plus some borrowed points could make a nice 2-3 night short stay, especially if you can avoid staying over a Fri. and Sat. night.


----------



## shagnut (Feb 4, 2013)

That's basically what the guide said, I could do a lot if I waited until closer to check in time. My main beef was being charged more than the chart said, and I still think it isn't fair.  shaggy


----------



## lcml11 (Feb 4, 2013)

shagnut said:


> That's basically what the guide said, I could do a lot if I waited until closer to check in time. My main beef was being charged more than the chart said, and I still think it isn't fair.  shaggy



If the lower figure you cited is right, it appears they are within the 20 percent level of increasing/decreasing points.  Not defending them.


----------



## CO skier (Feb 4, 2013)

shagnut said:


> That's basically what the guide said, I could do a lot if I waited until closer to check in time. My main beef was being charged more than the chart said, and I still think it isn't fair.  shaggy



This is not what I meant, at all.  If you are traveling to Estes Park during peak season, it is too risky to try to cancel and rebook within 45 days of arrival to try to get the reservation at a discount.

I meant only to suggest a way to make use of the 14k points you have remaining and give them some value.


----------



## shagnut (Feb 4, 2013)

I understood what you meant. I am thinking of using those points at Steamboat Springs before I check into Estees,.shaggy


----------



## CO skier (Feb 4, 2013)

shagnut said:


> I am thinking of using those points at Steamboat Springs before I check into Estees,.shaggy



With the 27 units at Steamboat that the Wixon lawsuit forced onto Wyndham from WorldMark, this year at least, you should have no trouble finding something at a discount within 45 days of arrival - even during peak season.  If what you are looking for does not appear right at 45 days, keep checking, especially around the 15-20 days before arrival, as a lot of cancellations happen then.


----------



## Rent_Share (Feb 5, 2013)

CO skier said:


> With the 27 units at Steamboat that the Wixon lawsuit :rofl:forced :hysterical::roflnto Wyndham from WorldMark.


 

Wow - Wyndham orchestrated the settlement


----------



## CO skier (Feb 5, 2013)

Rent_Share said:


> Wow - Wyndham orchestrated the settlement



Yes, the "lawsuit" was a joke, but without the lawsuit, those 27 units at Steamboat Springs and the few hundred other units involved would still be in the WorldMark system.  (Before the lawsuit, Wyndham was not seeking to add them to the Club Wyndham system).  The end result does not matter much to Wyndham; they either sell the units as credits in the WorldMark system or as points in the Club Wyndham system.

Club Wyndham owners are the beneficiaries, though, because there is now considerably more available inventory at Steamboat Springs (and the other resorts involved).


----------



## Rent_Share (Feb 5, 2013)

Worldmark Owners received a 500 point reduction on some of the newer properties (3 %) Wyndham received 400 + Units that they could now check in to say they were "forced" on the Wyndham owners is typical of the arrogance the @WVO owners reflect in this forum


----------



## CO skier (Feb 5, 2013)

Rent_Share said:


> Worldmark Owners received a 500 point reduction on some of the newer properties (3 %) Wyndham received 400 + Units that they could now check in to say they were "forced" on the Wyndham owners is typical of the arrogance the @WVO owners reflect in this forum



I am an arrogant WorldMark owner who owns a much smaller stake in the Wyndham Plus program. 

"force - def., to put or impose something forcibly upon another"

... that's exactly what the lawsuit did with regard to the 400 plus WorldMark units -- it is just the fact.

The plaintiffs wanted the underutilized units taken out of the WorldMark system (and many WM owners agreed with this objective).  The lawsuit forced Wyndham to take them out.


----------



## Rent_Share (Feb 5, 2013)

CO skier said:


> The plaintiffs wanted the underutilized units taken out of the WorldMark system (and many WM owners agreed with this objective). The lawsuit forced Wyndham to take them out.


 

Dis-agreement required opting out of the settlement, agreement was imposed on those who took no action to object which ended up being an ultra majority.

Court ordered Wyndham to sell the units, and who did they sell them to, their other time share group, truly an arm's length transaction, from the left arm to the right arm.


----------



## CO skier (Feb 5, 2013)

Rent_Share said:


> Dis-agreement required opting out of the settlement, agreement was imposed on those who took no action to object which ended up being an ultra majority.
> 
> Court ordered Wyndham to sell the units, and who did they sell them to, their other time share group, truly an arm's length transaction, from the left arm to the right arm.



If you were to read the Wixon settlement, you would learn that it required the "transfer" of units from WorldMark to Wyndham and the cancellation of the credits associated with the transferred units.  The word "sell" was never associated with the underutilized units.  Either way, it was an extraction that was forced on Wyndham.  What else would Wyndham do with the extracted units than import them into the Club Wyndham system?


----------



## rleigh (Feb 5, 2013)

CO skier said:


> .......
> 
> "force - def., to put or impose something forcibly upon another"
> 
> ...





My understanding is that if there was any "forcing," it was Wyndham's doing. Also I didn't think that was the original intent of the plaintiffs. But, it's neither here nor there, at least for now. It just (understandably) leaves some of us with a sour taste in our mouths.






Rent_Share said:


> Worldmark Owners received a 500 point reduction on some of the newer properties (3 %) Wyndham received 400 + Units ....




Has that happened? Is it just on newer properties coming into the system? Or would it apply to places like Long Beach Wa?


///


----------



## ronparise (Feb 5, 2013)

rleigh said:


> Has that happened? Is it just on newer properties coming into the system? Or would it apply to places like Long Beach Wa?
> 
> 
> ///



It happened at the resorts where the credit allocation was deemed too high. which were resorts brought into the system since Wyndham took over the developers roll. One example is the Avenue Plaza Resort in New Orleans. The one bedrooms are now 500 credits less at 11500/red week


----------



## cotraveller (Feb 5, 2013)

ronparise said:


> It happened at the resorts where the credit allocation was deemed too high. which were resorts brought into the system since Wyndham took over the developers roll. One example is the Avenue Plaza Resort in New Orleans. The one bedrooms are now 500 credits less at 11500/red week



The full list of the WorldMark resorts that had credit values reduced as a result of the settlement is as follows.  Note that this resort list is different than the list of resorts which had units transferred from WorldMark to Wyndham

Anaheim
Camlin
Las Vegas – Tropicana
Long Beach - Washington
New Orleans
San Diego
San Diego Mission Valley
San Francisco
Santa Fe
Taos
West Yellowstone

The reductions ranged from 500 to 1,500 WorldMark credits for booking a week in Red season.  There had been complaints from owners about the credit allotments being too high and complaints about under utilized resorts.  Now there are complaints that the credit reductions were not large enough and complaints about units being removed from under utilized resorts.


----------



## 55plus (Feb 5, 2013)

shagnut said:


> Thru Wyndham I have reserved a week at Worldmark Estees Park.  They charged me 180K points but when I checked on Wynds website the most points for a week was 164K  I called and the rep agreed with me and went to her supervisor to get it corrected. She said that's what Worldmark charges them & there was nothing they can do to fix it, that it was correct???  How can they charge me more than the site says. They sent me a survey on the phone call & I said just that, how can you charge me more than you have listed. I haven't heard anything. It left me with a lousy 14K points that I don't think is worth anything.
> 
> Am I correct or do I need more educating???
> 
> shaggy



I met a WorldMark owner at Wyndham Waikiki Beach Walk yesterday. We were talking and he had a similar problem. It cost him more points than he thought it should. I told him what I read on TUG about Wyndham v. WorldMark points and this thread. He never heard of TUG, but he is interested so we may be getting another member.


----------



## bnoble (Feb 5, 2013)

> There had been complaints ... Now there are complaints


From timeshare owners?  Hard to believe.


----------



## Rent_Share (Feb 5, 2013)

morrisjim said:


> I met a WorldMark owner at Wyndham Waikiki Beach Walk yesterday. We were talking and he had a similar problem. It cost him more points than he thought it should. I told him what I read on TUG about Wyndham v. WorldMark points and this thread. He never heard of TUG, but he is interested so we may be getting another member.


 
The only cross over between WM and WVO Waikiki would have required RCI or an independent exchange company


----------



## Rent_Share (Feb 5, 2013)

bnoble said:


> From timeshare owners? Hard to believe.


 

New Rope


----------



## 55plus (Feb 5, 2013)

Rent_Share said:


> The only cross over between WM and WVO Waikiki would have required RCI or an independent exchange company




I don't know how he did the reservation, but he thought he was ripped off. Now that you mention it, he did ask if I had to pay an RCI exchange fee. I said, "No, we own here."


----------



## shagnut (Feb 5, 2013)

I understand what you guys are saying, but I think you would be po'd too if it says 164K and you were charged 180K points.   They didn't even tell me it was more when I booked it.  I only noticed it when I checked my point status.  shaggy


----------



## CO skier (Feb 5, 2013)

shagnut said:


> I understand what you guys are saying, but I think you would be po'd too if it says 164K and you were charged 180K points.   They didn't even tell me it was more when I booked it.  I only noticed it when I checked my point status.  shaggy



You have a valid point, especially since the points chart STILL shows 164,500 points for a prime season reservation at Estes Park.  Despite the disclaimer on the chart, "Points values subject to change," I would suggest calling Owner Care and making the case that, "I understand the points values are subject to change, but they have not changed on the points chart, so why am I being charged 180k for something that is listed on the points chart as 164.5k?"

If you do not get the answer you want in the first call, try calling back on other days to see if you can't get a better answer -- can't hurt.

It is like the gas stations -- they can't change the pump price before they change the sign (advertised) price.  Wyndham should have to change the points chart before they can start charging reservations at the new points value.


----------



## benyu2010 (Feb 6, 2013)

Rent_Share said:


> The only cross over between WM and WVO Waikiki would have required RCI or an independent exchange company



The Studio unit of Wyndham Waikiki is available to WorldMark Travelshare (developer program) owner as an affiliate. I think WM+A (pre-Jun 2006) owners may also book it.


----------



## ronparise (Feb 6, 2013)

shagnut said:


> I understand what you guys are saying, but I think you would be po'd too if it says 164K and you were charged 180K points.   They didn't even tell me it was more when I booked it.  I only noticed it when I checked my point status.  shaggy



The comment that first comes to mind for me is, Do you want some cheese with that whine?

I dont want to sound too harsh, but, I gotta say;  I think you are making a big deal over very little..(about $10 a night) Would I be unhappy if I was expecting one thing and got another?...sure.  but had you done this online you would have seen it yourself  before you hit the "book it" button. 

Conventional advice here on TUG has always been that the best use of Wyndham points is within the Wyndham system. Going outside the system even if it's to an associate of affiliate resort is, it seems to me, asking for trouble

You are on notice now. If you dont like the new points requirement you are free to cancel and use your points at another resort


----------



## siesta (Feb 6, 2013)

I understand your frusteration shag, but I think a little more due diligence on your part would have prevented it. All you had to ask was "so just to verify, what is the total amount of points being used," simple as that. Typically from my experience, the rep volunteers this info without me asking such as "ok just to confirm we have a 7 night stay at x resort, which is y amount of points, and you have z amount of points remaining in this use year" and if they didnt I would be asking....

That being said, bc the site still shows the incorrect point value, it is very likely you can call and cancel and have a reservation credit returned to you, should you really not want to spend the extra points.


----------



## shagnut (Feb 6, 2013)

Ron, it didn't go down like that and you are being high & mighty with you million and gazillion points /.  You were certainly upset the other day when they may change the rules and it wouldn't be in your favor. I don't have the luxury of being able to have your points and getting the top weeks and then renting them out at peak times. Most small points owners don't like that as they can't get what they want because of people who are using it as a rental business.  I am NOT a whiner, I asked a simple question and don't expect everyone to have the same opinion but I do expect them to be courteous. 

FYI, I had to call in because it was not letting me do the # of days I wanted & I couldn't even see Worldmark Estes  for 1 week on line. Only he could and he had to help me put it in by the dates he was seeing.  I never saw how many points it was taking.  

I have been tsing for over 20 yrs but I am new to the Wyndham  system and still need help and understanding on different things.

Have a great day, shaggy  

Have a great day and please watch your tone , esp with me and other newbies who have questions.  shaggy


----------



## shagnut (Feb 6, 2013)

siesta said:


> I understand your frusteration shag, but I think a little more due diligence on your part would have prevented it. All you had to ask was "so just to verify, what is the total amount of points being used," simple as that. Typically from my experience, the rep volunteers this info without me asking such as "ok just to confirm we have a 7 night stay at x resort, which is y amount of points, and you have z amount of points remaining in this use year" and if they didnt I would be asking....
> 
> That being said, bc the site still shows the incorrect point value, it is very likely you can call and cancel and have a reservation credit returned to you, should you really not want to spend the extra points.




Don't worry, I have learned from this and I guarantee it won't happen again. Part of the learning curve. I did do this on line but he helped me and I can not recall ever seeing how many points it was.  Oh well, live and learn.  shaggy


----------



## ronparise (Feb 7, 2013)

shagnut said:


> Ron, it didn't go down like that and you are being high & mighty with you million and gazillion points /.  You were certainly upset the other day when they may change the rules and it wouldn't be in your favor. I don't have the luxury of being able to have your points and getting the top weeks and then renting them out at peak times. Most small points owners don't like that as they can't get what they want because of people who are using it as a rental business.  I am NOT a whiner, I asked a simple question and don't expect everyone to have the same opinion but I do expect them to be courteous.
> 
> FYI, I had to call in because it was not letting me do the # of days I wanted & I couldn't even see Worldmark Estes  for 1 week on line. Only he could and he had to help me put it in by the dates he was seeing.  I never saw how many points it was taking.
> 
> ...




I regularly and routinely get email and pm's thanking me for the help I have been on this forum especially with newbees. That you see my posts as coming from a position of "high and mighty" puts you I think in the minority..Of course I know come across as arrogant and condescending when I am sure about my position....Knowing Wyndham stuff  is something that comes from owning and managing millions of points. I have had the opportunity to learn from lots of my own mistakes

In your case, you said you didnt understand, (the title you gave this thread) and I gave you an explanation...and others offered suggestions on how to use the leftover points.

But that didnt seem to be enough, you went further to suggest we should be po'ed.   The fact is Im not, and I think you are wasting time and energy, still worrying about it... and I said so. That expectation of yours that I should have the same reaction as you, is what prompted my whiner comment.  I didnt say you were a whiner...I just said thats the way it looks to me. and then I went on to give you some positive advice, ie dont sweat the small stuff 

If you did this on line you were no doubt shown a page that summarized the transaction before you hit the "book it" button..The number of points used, the number of points available, transaction credits needed and transaction credits used.  One thing about having millions and millions of points is that I make lots and lots of reservations, and I can tell you I see this summary page every time

And talking about my millions; they dont give me the luxury of not paying attention. I need to follow the same rules and procedures you do. And they dont give me access to any reservation ahead of you. ie I put my pants on the same way you do, one leg at a time. and I make my reservations the same way as you do...one at a time.. Ive said it before and Ill say it again here. If we are going after the same reservation, you will get your one, long before I get the several I want.


As far as my reaction to rules changes, I dont get upset. What I do do is to try and understand what happened, what  the implications are for me and I look for the unintended consequences.. Then I adapt...and move on


----------



## Pietin (Feb 7, 2013)

Ron, you come off as knowledgible and will to share.  I for one enjoy reading your posts. And those of those who hsve more experience.   I understand  Shaggy's point too.   We had a problem last year reserving into WM Galena.  We reserved over the phone and when we checked the reservation we found we were in a smaller room.   A quick scan of this boatd. A call to the resort,  and owners service got the problem fixed.   Point being  the people on this board may not always agree but are always there with several opinions.   And always follow up on reservations.


----------



## lcml11 (Feb 7, 2013)

shagnut said:


> Don't worry, I have learned from this and I guarantee it won't happen again. Part of the learning curve. I did do this on line but he helped me and I can not recall ever seeing how many points it was.  Oh well, live and learn.  shaggy



Don't worry about some some of the regulars having dim view and low levels of tolerance for people that do not think their way.  That is normal for TUG and probably counter productive for the forum.

The main issue that was raised is the what appears to be an ever growing difference in value of any given type of Wyndham point as it relates to utilzation.  The difference in point values or point values plus additional money owned to the resort for usage accross channels, I think, is a very valuable addition to the discussion on Wyndham Points are Wyndham Points debate.

I have a very bad sense of humor, according to some, but as it relates to thoughs with low tolerance levels, maybe considering baiting them again with posts to raise their blood pressure.  It could be profitable for the the high blood pressure sellers of medican.  I think Ron falls for it every time.


----------



## comicbookman (Feb 7, 2013)

I have lurked on this forum for a couple of years now.  I have noticed 2 trends.  People who simply state Wyndham is evil (they are) and so everything they do is evil (it isn't, except for the sales weasels) and those that try to give as much information and tips as possible.  I have saved a lot of money buying resale due to this forum, and learned some interesting tricks.  I have also endured many people (not including shaggy in this) who do not understand that Wyndham is a for profit company, and will always strive to make money.  That is not a fault, it is a fact.  Ron's approach of analyzing rule changes and figure out how to deal with them is the only sane approach.  Warning others about easy pitfalls is also helpful.  Constant whining about the evil Wyndham is not only not helpful, it makes me wonder why the posters are still Wyndham members.  That is not to say that we should not object to changes not in our favor, but if posters cannot understand that Wyndham's prime mission is to make money, then I would suggest not dealing with them at all.  As for sales weasels, I have met only 2 in the last 10 years or so that I thought were honest.  Neither ended up selling me anything, but both taught me tricks that helped me utilize my points better.


Steven


----------



## scootr5 (Feb 7, 2013)

lcml11 said:


> The main issue that was raised is the what appears to be an ever growing difference in value of any given type of Wyndham point as it relates to utilzation.



RR, I don't believe that issue was ever raised in this thread, other than by you.

The issue that was raised was being charged a different points amount than what was shown in the points table. There was no distinction made about the "type" of point used for the reservation. It then got sidetracked a bit by discussion of the lawsuit and moving units from system to another.


----------



## lcml11 (Feb 7, 2013)

scootr5 said:


> RR, I don't believe that issue was ever raised in this thread, other than by you.
> 
> The issue that was raised was being charged a different points amount than what was shown in the points table. There was no distinction made about the "type" of point used for the reservation. It then got sidetracked a bit by discussion of the lawsuit and moving units from system to another.



Utilzation issue.  By the way, I think it is great that Club Wyndham Plus/Access gets a significantly stronger western use.  If I were a Worldmark owner, I am not so sure that I would like the loss of utilization of those units to their club.


----------



## bogey21 (Feb 7, 2013)

ronparise said:


> The comment that first comes to mind for me is, Do you want some cheese with that whine?



Nasty Comment.  If directed at me, I would be upset.  To some $10 a night is meaningful.  

George


----------



## comicbookman (Feb 7, 2013)

bogey21 said:


> Nasty Comment.  If directed at me, I would be upset.  To some $10 a night is meaningful.
> 
> George



The $10 per night is meaningful to most of us. The not checking the points total at checkout is what I believe was being referred to.

Steven


----------



## ronparise (Feb 7, 2013)

bogey21 said:


> Nasty Comment.  If directed at me, I would be upset.  To some $10 a night is meaningful.
> 
> George




$10 is meaningful and over 7 nights $70 has even more meaning. But consider for this vacation the op who lives in NC is traveling to Co....probably in a plane and was already prepared to spend 168000 points 

airfare, plus maintenance fees, plus car rental? and unless the op is traveling alone Im guessing this is a $1500 to $2000 week....Discretionary spending

Ill stand by my comment that another $70 is not a big deal...and if it is the op can still cancel

I think its the principle of the thing that has the op upset and I stand by my comment that being upset over something like this is a waste of time

nasty comment,,,maybe, but  I dont think so, at least I didnt feel nasty when I wrote it...all I was trying to do was to get the op to look in the mirror when they are looking for someone to blame


----------



## shagnut (Feb 7, 2013)

again, it was the principal of the thing. Thankfully flights to CO are cheap plus I have credits from being bumped to use on Delta. I will be renting a car and doing a lot of driving. Yes, Ron you were a little harsh, and not very helpful and sarcastic , but that's ok too, I am still searching with RCI as I can cancel with a 2 wk no penalty.  Actually, this trip shouldn't be tooooo expensive as I'll mostly be doing photography and scenic routes, so gas & food will be the main expense.  

I never saw how many points as I never could even see it . The vc told me what to put in . I'm still po'd but I'll get over it.  shaggy


----------



## ChuckHH (Feb 7, 2013)

ronparise said:


> nasty comment,,,maybe, but  I dont think so, at least I didnt feel nasty when I wrote it...all I was trying to do was to get the op to look in the mirror when they are looking for someone to blame



Well, let me put my two cents.

Ron, that was the nasty comment period.  Let's move on to some productive comments or tips to help others to utilize the points to the full potential.


----------



## shagnut (Feb 8, 2013)

*Yay!!!  Got my points back!!*

Just got off the phone with a supervisor and agreed 100% with me.  They are giving me the differential of 164,500 from 180,000 back to my account. 

Ron, I don't know why you got so fixated on $70, that was never the issue. It was they were charging me more than the chart said.  Now, I have enough points left for another trip.!! When you only have 210K eoy you get very protective of those points.   

Thanx for the help and support.  

shaggy


----------



## CO skier (Feb 8, 2013)

shagnut said:


> Just got off the phone with a supervisor and agreed 100% with me.  They are giving me the differential of 164,500 from 180,000 back to my account.



Persistence pays off; good job.  Thanks for updating on how it finally turned out.


----------



## ronparise (Feb 8, 2013)

ChuckHH said:


> Well, let me put my two cents.
> 
> Ron, that was the nasty comment period.  Let's move on to some productive comments or tips to help others to utilize the points to the full potential.



Hows this for a tip on how to use a small number of "left overs" 

I would bet that most wyndham owners find it nearly impossible to use the exact number of points in their account every year. Either you come up short and have to rent or borrow from next year, or you have a few points leftover that go to waste

Why not use the points credit pool every year which will make your points good for three years. Doing that should result in never having to watch points expire worthless...It also lets you do what I do which is to spend up 3 years worth of points in your first year of ownership..I have x number of points in my account but I have made reservations for 3x  already this year...Thats why Im still buying...I cant get enough of this stuff

Im happy to answer questions and offer tips based on what Ive learned. but in this case The original post didnt suggest that the op had a problem to solve, only that he/she didnt understand something. I provided an explanation in  post#2... If I had understood that the important thing was the missing points, (leaving a useless number in the account to expire worthless) I would have has suggestions for that (like call a supervisor) But the op made it clear in this thread that it wasnt the money and that it wast the leftover points. 
It was clearly something and when pressed the op said it was the principle of the thing..charging more than the advertised amount for the vacation


It is my position as expressed in this thread and others that fighting Wyndham over principle is a waste of time and energy. Its their sand box, and we only play in it.

Now its clear that the op did have something in mind, other than principle. Its just that it wasnt clear to me what it was...I guess  Im not real good at reading between the lines

By the way the ops principles are still being violated. The points chart still says some thing different than reality. That the op got what they wanted,  does nothing for this community

Was my comment nasty? or more in the nature of constructive criticism?...I wrote it and i should know what I meant. Im sorry it wasnt take in the spirit it was given, but Im not sorry for having said it.  By the way I can be nasty and when provoked can get really nasty...and I can whine and complain with the best of them too..But neither one solves any problems at least they never have for me..so I keep that part of me in check most of the time

What solved the ops problem was a straightforward request to a supervisor...Why that wast the first thing done is still a mystery to me


----------



## Pietin (Feb 8, 2013)

I always thought that there could be a way that owners could put their unused point in a pool at could be used by a charity like Make-A-Wish or some sort like that.  It would be good PR for Wyndham and us owners would feel good that we didn't just loose our point but be made someone's day instead.  I know only a dream as there is more money to be made in abandon points than charity.

Hey Ron, why don't you bring it up at the Wyndham meeting.


----------



## ChuckHH (Feb 8, 2013)

Pietin said:


> I always thought that there could be a way that owners could put their unused point in a pool at could be used by a charity like Make-A-Wish or some sort like that.  It would be good PR for Wyndham and us owners would feel good that we didn't just loose our point but be made someone's day instead.  I know only a dream as there is more money to be made in abandon points than charity.
> 
> Hey Ron, why don't you bring it up at the Wyndham meeting.



And the tax write off benefit associated with charity.


----------



## CO skier (Feb 8, 2013)

ronparise said:


> What solved the ops problem was a straightforward request to a supervisor...Why that wast the first thing done is still a mystery to me



The OP tried solving the problem before posting here:



shagnut said:


> I called and the rep agreed with me and went to her supervisor to get it corrected. She said that's what Worldmark charges them & there was nothing they can do to fix it, that it was correct???





As sometimes happens, the OP tried again on a different day, and got a different (better) resolution.  Maybe the OP tried Owner Care the second time; they are more understanding of these kinds of problems than Reservations might be.


----------



## lcml11 (Feb 9, 2013)

shagnut said:


> Just got off the phone with a supervisor and agreed 100% with me.  They are giving me the differential of 164,500 from 180,000 back to my account.
> 
> Ron, I don't know why you got so fixated on $70, that was never the issue. It was they were charging me more than the chart said.  Now, I have enough points left for another trip.!! When you only have 210K eoy you get very protective of those points.
> 
> ...



Congratulations for not listening to conventional wisdom and you proved that persistance pays off with Wyndham.


----------



## ronparise (Feb 9, 2013)

Pietin said:


> I always thought that there could be a way that owners could put their unused point in a pool at could be used by a charity like Make-A-Wish or some sort like that.  It would be good PR for Wyndham and us owners would feel good that we didn't just loose our point but be made someone's day instead.  I know only a dream as there is more money to be made in abandon points than charity.
> 
> Hey Ron, why don't you bring it up at the Wyndham meeting.



Worldmark has such a system so its not too much to think Wyndhan could do it too


----------



## shagnut (Feb 13, 2013)

*Update !!!!!!*



CO skier said:


> You have a valid point, especially since the points chart STILL shows 164,500 points for a prime season reservation at Estes Park.  Despite the disclaimer on the chart, "Points values subject to change," I would suggest calling Owner Care and making the case that, "I understand the points values are subject to change, but they have not changed on the points chart, so why am I being charged 180k for something that is listed on the points chart as 164.5k?"
> 
> If you do not get the answer you want in the first call, try calling back on other days to see if you can't get a better answer -- can't hurt.
> 
> It is like the gas stations -- they can't change the pump price before they change the sign (advertised) price.  Wyndham should have to change the points chart before they can start charging reservations at the new points value.




I called Wyn and got a different person and I got my points back!!!  shaggy


----------



## scootr5 (Feb 13, 2013)

shagnut said:


> I called Wyn and got a different person and I got my points back!!!  shaggy



Good for you! 

I'm not sure how many points you own, but I'd definitely look to spend the $39 per year to pool them and avoid having any "leftovers".


----------



## eal (Feb 13, 2013)

Way to go Shaggy!

My motto is "persistence breaks down resistence"


----------

